# Loxley Chapel, July 2016



## ashleygregory21 (Jul 10, 2016)

Myself and three others decided to have a trip out to try and find the Loxley Congregational Chapel, Sheffield. This was only a 30 minute drive away so very convenient for a first explore. Having looked at past posts about the chapel, it seems like the condition is deteriorating with every visit, and nevertheless that was the case today. Unfortunately the Chapel is in such a bad condition; the organ and seating has been vandalized even further since the last recorded visit on this forum.

*You can view all of the photos I took here, please do let me know what you think: *https://flic.kr/s/aHskCthVD5

Loxey Chapel:
Loxley Chapel was built in 1787 by the Rev Benjamin Greaves who was the curate of Bradfield, along with a few friends. The chapel closed in 1993 after the parish had dwindled to an unsustainable amount. When the construction of the chapel had been completed, consecration was to be refused because the builders declined to put in an east window for unknown reasons. It was later sold at auction for approximately £315 and thus became an independent chapel. According to a religious census of 1851, an average congregation at an afternoon service was 200 and it had started performing baptisms in 1799. The first officer onboard the Titanic, Henry Tingle Wilde was reportidly christened here

In its later life, the chapel became known as the Loxley United Reformed / Independent Church. It is a grade 2 listed building and has been on English Heritage at risk register since August 1985.

Some of the best photos:



Loxley Congregational Chapel by ashleygregory21, on Flickr


Loxley Congregational Chapel by ashleygregory21, on Flickr


Loxley Congregational Chapel by ashleygregory21, on Flickr


Loxley Congregational Chapel by ashleygregory21, on Flickr


Loxley Congregational Chapel by ashleygregory21, on Flickr


Loxley Congregational Chapel by ashleygregory21, on Flickr


Loxley Congregational Chapel by ashleygregory21, on Flickr


----------



## Lavino (Jul 10, 2016)

No pictures showing..


----------



## ashleygregory21 (Jul 10, 2016)

Unfortunately the photos won't seem to attach and show, however they're all accessible here on Flickr: https://flic.kr/s/aHskCthVD5


----------



## krela (Jul 10, 2016)

If you follow the instructions here they will work just fine.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts-post307565.html#post307565


----------



## HughieD (Jul 11, 2016)

This place has gone down hill fast in recent months. Glad I saw it when I did. This place could have been saved but the owners just don't care.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 13, 2016)

ashleygregory21 said:


> Unfortunately the photos won't seem to attach and show, however they're all accessible here on Flickr: https://flic.kr/s/aHskCthVD5


The do, I did done for you. What enjoyment do people get from trashing a chapel like that is beyond me. Idots


----------



## ashleygregory21 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## ashleygregory21 (Jul 14, 2016)

night crawler said:


> The do, I did done for you. What enjoyment do people get from trashing a chapel like that is beyond me. Idots



Thank you, I've worked out how to do it now! And I agree, they get nothing from ruining such places.


----------



## ashleygregory21 (Jul 14, 2016)

krela said:


> If you follow the instructions here they will work just fine.
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts-post307565.html#post307565



Thank you for this!


----------



## krela (Jul 14, 2016)

ashleygregory21 said:


> Thank you for this!



Perfect, thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------

